
The Subway of the Future Has Stations on the Surface - mhb
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bradtempleton/2020/08/17/the-subway-of-the-future-has-stations-on-the-surface/#7b448b83321e
======
projektfu
Aside from self driving, what new technology will enable this mode of
transport that wasn't possible before? In other words, why weren't underground
buses deployed in the 70s?

